# Rigs



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Was wondering where you guys sleep when you head out to the rigs. Are you allowed to tie up on the rigs to sleep? Do you stop on the way out to get bait? Any questions you guys can answer I’d appreciate it. Any information you can pass on would be great.
Happy New Year


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

* Bean bags work very well! We went to Pertronis last spring...I was the only one that stayed awake for the full trip (8pm till 10am). I’ve seen people hook to a rig, but I’m not sure if it’s legal. I’d do it if there were a storm and it was a vessel safety concern. *


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

When we make rig runs we try to have 3 or 4 people so we can rotate sleeping. We have a cuddly cabin and bean bags. I tell everyone to get as much sleep on the way out and the way in because once we are there we need to always have a few people fishing as you just don’t know when the yellowfin will come through. 

Tying up to the rigs is not an option. If we are all whooped and have to sleep we pull off a few miles, check the drift, and keep one man up for safety but we really try to fish the whole time. 

Bait: we use mainly jigs. If you can get a few hard tail at a buoy on the way out and keep them alive you are golden. If not, you should be able to jig up blackfin at will and use them for chunking or small ones for live baiting. You can try to get hard tail near the rig too. 

Hope that helps- ask all the questions you want- i am by far not an expert but have had success on a few rig trips.


----------

